# Population grows in Canada as gov't imposes limit on some skilled visas



## Dave3

"Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister" - Canada has a disaster in the making. Liberals make policy, but never live with the consequences. How many government ministers live in areas where immigrants are settling, and coincidentally have high crime? None.


----------



## Miss.Vicky

I think that its pretty messed up that my family and I were all born and Raised in Canada, yet we have trouble finding jobs (even though we are educated) and to get our education we had to pay for every cent of it on our own, yet immigrants get free education ect. Its pretty sad that the U.S.A is trying to find a way for me to attend college since the Canadian government doesn't have the DECENCY to help me out. and we struggle from day to day yet the Canadian government is allowing so many immigrants into the country... THE GOVERNMENT SHOULD TAKE CARE OF ITS OWN CITIZENS BEFORE BRINGING MORE PEOPLE INTO THE COUNTRY end of story.


----------



## derrickdavies

I agree with yo.,We are immigrants from the UK,we came here 8 years ago under the skilled worker programme.We have only just got our permnament residence cards,although my eldest son is still waiting.We spent the best part of $25,000 on immigration to this country,fees,permits etc.Most Canadians think its easy for immigrants here,how wrong can they be. 
If I knew when I started it would take so long and cost so much we would n ot of come to Canada.The Canadian government make it extremely difficult for immigrants to come here.If you are a refugee with no money and no money its easier to get in.We also had to pay for our childrens education and a lot of healthcare costs,dont be fooled that immigrants get it easy.


----------

